# Your favourite protein pancakes



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Who does your favourite mix?

I'm currently using My Protein maple syrup but Protein works do a good job as well...


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

The choclate myprotein is the dogs b*llocks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Make your own, egg whites, flavoured whey, blend, cook.

Add oats if you want carbs.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Make your own, egg whites, flavoured whey, blend, cook.
> 
> Add oats if you want carbs.


You got a ratio for whites to whey? I could never get these right!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

From memory, 300-400g egg whites, 30g whey. I also would make a sauce from whey, tiny bit of water with flavoured whey, produces a nice sweet topping.

Start off smaller, and try 100g egg whites, and 10-20g whey.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> From memory, 300-400g egg whites, 30g whey. I also would make a sauce from whey, tiny bit of water with flavoured whey, produces a nice sweet topping.
> 
> Start off smaller, and try 100g egg whites, and 10-20g whey.


Thanks man I'll give it a go!


----------

